# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Found this on Trip Advisor very funny

## DAL

http://traceyg.travellerspoint.com/45/

This really made me chuckle.  Reminds me of Phil & Amy's food porn with a little humor mixed in.

----------


## amyb

DAL-I totally enjoyed this piece. The girl can write and she eats like a sumo wrestler-I mean that in a good way.  I have been smiling and chuckling-terrific. Thanks for sharing. A

----------


## DAL

I thought of all your great posts when I read it.  She does put a great spin on it all.

----------


## Erma

To prepare for our upcoming first visit to Anguilla I recently started perusing TA.  They are as rabid about Anguilla as SBHonliners are about Saint Barth!

Here is Tracey's trip report from last year that I found in my early research.  If you like her quickie report, you will love the 6 parts below!

Part 1 

Part 2 

Part 3 

Part 4 

Part 5 

Part 6

----------


## DAL

Thanks Erma.  I just got finished reading and laughing about her other travels, I have gotten to The Hamptons and their visit to Charleston.  Equally as funny.

----------


## marybeth

There are also recent reports (day by day) by Daffy, who split her time between SBH (Eden Rock)  for the first time and Anguilla, where they are long time visitors.  Good comparisons.  

I would like to try Anguilla someday.  Please post back Erma and share your experiences.

----------


## DAL

I have been to Anguilla many times and love it equally to SBH.  We have done split trips in the past.  Anguilla is much more casual than St. Barths, but the food is equally as good and the beaches are georgous!  Absolutely worth a try!

----------


## LindaP

I agree DAL....we are also looking forward to our upcoming return to Anguilla......love the reports, and their hot sauce is the best on the planet!!!!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

Erma promise me you will get to Junks Hole.It is way off the beaten path but totally worth it.Everyone says Shoal Bay East is the best beach but its only because people don't really know about Junks Hole.It is rugged and wild with only one shack of a Resto called Nats Palm Grove.There wont be more than 5 people on this beach.

If you like to snorkel find Calvin on the beach at Crocus..He will take you and pick you up at Little Bay which is a fish nursery.Snorkel the wall on your right all the way out.The water is so clear you can barely see it..

I would also recommend a day at Sandy Island.Quick boat ride from Sandy Ground.You will love it.








> To prepare for our upcoming first visit to Anguilla I recently started perusing TA.  They are as rabid about Anguilla as SBHonliners are about Saint Barth!
> 
> Here is Tracey's trip report from last year that I found in my early research.  If you like her quickie report, you will love the 6 parts below!
> 
> Part 1 
> 
> Part 2 
> 
> Part 3 
> ...

----------


## amyb

Junk's Hole worth the time. The owner, Nat, can talk your ear off, but he knows stuff going way back-an island treasure, like Mr Marius on St Barths.

----------


## LindaP

Been to Sandy Island, fun, for a first visit.......great shells.
  Also, have found Calvin, he's great, as is Little Bay.
   And don't miss Gwen's on sundays!

----------


## Erma

Peter,

You read my mind!

I had actually started writing something to you and Linda this morning but then got crazy busy (you know, the before you leave for two weeks deal...) and just got back on task.  I don't want to hijack the thread about Tracey's wonderful blog so if you have any other hints will you let me know on the new post?

Thanks to you, Linda, and Amy for already tossing out ideas.  Keep 'em coming kids - I will watch for new stuff on the Christmas post!

----------

